# Retrofits for lightolier cans



## JMP Electric (Jul 26, 2018)

Can anyone point me to an option for a retrofit trim for Lightolier recessed cans? I'm familiar with other brands of can that use springs or the V shaped spring clips. However these cans have a smooth interior, no hooks/holes etc. I have seen some retrofits that look they hold in just by pressure on the sides of cans but I am dubious of how long they will hold in place, and I have never used them so I have no experience.

If anyone has a solution they like please share. I can always just change them out to LED lamps or I could do more work and wire wafers into the existing holes but I want to avoid those options. I prefer the trims here if one will work, and so does the client.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I have used the the retrofit type that provides pressure on the sides of the can when the spring clips cannot be used. Did not have a problem with them as long as there was a rough in can. I have a problem with the old Lightolier or Atlite recessed lights where the trim is the can. These I have been replacing the whole unit or using a wafer light.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I believe it was lightolier cans with smooth sides that I refitted last year. Removed the old can, put a whip in the existing junction box and used an old work can that fit into the existing plate, then used a retrofit wafer light with side springs. Looked good and most of all the customer was happy. This was on sloped ceilings without access to the existing.


----------



## JMP Electric (Jul 26, 2018)

Sounds like I should be doing wafers. Thank you for the advice guys, always helpful coming on here!


----------



## Chris Wendt (Oct 13, 2015)

JMP Electric said:


> Sounds like I should be doing wafers. Thank you for the advice guys, always helpful coming on here!





https://www.amazon.com/Philips-LED-802660-Flicker-Free-EyeComfort/dp/B08667H59V/ref=sr_1_54?dchild=1&keywords=Retrofit+LED+Recessed+Lighting&qid=1608645291&sr=8-54


----------



## meb123 (Jul 9, 2019)

kb1jb1 said:


> I have used the the retrofit type that provides pressure on the sides of the can when the spring clips cannot be used. Did not have a problem with them as long as there was a rough in can. I have a problem with the old Lightolier or Atlite recessed lights where the trim is the can. These I have been replacing the whole unit or using a wafer light.


What size and type wafer? I pulled out 6" lightolear but the hole for the housing in about 7"


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

meb123 said:


> What size and type wafer? I pulled out 6" lightolear but the hole for the housing in about 7"


Please take a few minutes to fill out your profile as per the user signup agreement. It's required, and I have provided a link below to assist with this.









IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields


Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------

